# William Llewellyn joins Centurion HRT (HRT Rx)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

William Llewellyn joins Centurion HRT (HRT Rx) centurionhrt-logo-web1Today, William Llewellyn joins Centurion Life & Wellness as a partner/owner. Centurion is a national age management clinic that specializes in progressive testosterone and growth hormone optimization therapies for men. William joins the company as head of medical research, to help assure Centurion???s patients always have access to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

